#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  網站合併問題集中帖

## 狼王白牙

*『網站合併後的文章順序問題』*

合併後所有野性疆界的舊文章都跑到最上面
這是因為每一篇文章都有1個固定編號，也就是發文ID
發文ID 如果越大，則會被論壇程式當做比較新的文章，排在最上面

因為比較小的ID，都已經被樂園上的舊文章占用了，只能分配給那些文章新的發文ID
而根據剛剛所講的，這樣就會造成合併對象的文章在版的最上面
ID不能重複, 因此技術上沒辦法把合併對象的文章放到底下

所以在此跟版主說聲抱歉，有可能需要經過整理。這種情況在網站合併的時候，
似乎是無可避免的，但不論是哪個網站的文章，合併之後都是屬於樂園的：
請接納這些比較舊的文章，想成樂園的資訊又增加了許多。

----------


## 狼王白牙

*『小圖示看起來怪怪的』*

圖示怎麼仍然是以前的銀色圈圈，與背景看起來不搭調:

請清除瀏覽器離線檔案以及 cookie ，也許會有幫助:

*Internet Explorer 5.x for Windows*
[*]在IE的工具列中點選「網際網路選項」。 [*]指出「Temporary Internet files」的標題，點選「刪除檔案」鍵，當完成後請點選「確定」。 [*]到「紀錄(History)」的標題，點選「清除紀錄」鍵，IE會跳出視窗詢問：「確定要Windows刪除瀏覽的網站紀錄嗎？」，請選擇「是」。 [*]請點選在網際網路選項最底下的「OK」鍵。 [*]最後請關閉並重新啟動您的瀏覽器 。 


*Internet Explorer 6.x for Windows*
[*]從IE的工具列點選「網際網路選項」。 [*]點選「刪除cookies」鍵，提示詢問：「要刪除Temporary Internet files資料夾裏所有的cookies嗎？」，請選擇「確定」。 [*]點選「刪除檔案」按鍵，並且勾選「刪除所有離線內容」。 [*]請點選「確定」。 [*]再選在網際網路選單下方的「清除紀錄」按鍵，IE會跳出視窗詢問：「確定要Windows刪除瀏覽的網站紀錄嗎？」，請選擇「是」。 [*]點選在網路選項最底下的「確定」按鍵。 [*]最後請關閉並重新啟動您的瀏覽器。 


*Netscape 4.x for Windows or Mac*
[*]在編輯工具列選擇「功能設定」。 [*]請點選左邊附加的「進階」選項，然後從拉下的列表中選擇『快取空間』。 [*]請點選「立即清除記憶體快取」的按鍵，會跳出確認的對話框，請按下「確定」。 [*]請點選「立即清除磁碟快取」的按鍵，會跳出確認的對話框，請按下「確定」。 [*]兩項都確定清除後，請再按最下方的「確定」完成設定。 [*]最後請關閉並重新啟動您的瀏覽器 。 

*其他版本瀏覽器請參考使用說明*

----------


## 狼王白牙

*『現在有原創區以及圖庫兩個地方可以貼圖
我的作品應該要在什麼地方張貼？』*

由使用者依照自身喜好，自由決定。
可以只張貼在直接其中一個版面，或兩個版面同時張貼 。

在狼之樂園及野性疆界合併之前，站長看到圖片分享原創區的水量很大，作品不到幾天
就被壓到很後面，曾經詢問過版主是否要開設畫家專區，如果使用者對某一畫家有特殊
喜好，也可以方便找到該畫家的作品，當時版主反對者比較多；理由是畫家專區難以
管理，可能會被當成個人版使用；後來再次詢問，如果狼之樂園跟野性疆界合併以後
沿用野性疆界的圖庫，是否還需要開設專區，此時回覆的版主大多認為使用圖庫即可。

因此，暫時決定使用有專人審核及放行圖片的野性疆界圖庫成為展示區及畫家專區；
其優點跟缺點仍然在評估當中。

要特別注意的，目前藝想藍天圖庫區，只接受獸人及動物相關作品，除此之外則只
能張貼在論壇上的圖片分享 - 原創區或論壇適當版面。

----------


## 狼王白牙

*『已經勾選自動登入，但下次仍會問帳號密碼』

『瀏覽時，瀏覽器底下出現隱私權報告標示，如下圖』*


[*]將 *wolfbbs.net* 以及 *furryland.net* 設成信任的網站

IE -> 工具 -> 網際網路選項 -> 安全性 -> 選綠色「信任的網站」-> 網站 -> 
*"不要"* 核取 https -> 把 **.wolfbbs.net* 和 **.furryland.net* 加入。
[*]將 *wolfbbs.net* 以及 *furryland.net* 設成Cookie允許的網站

IE -> 工具 -> 網際網路選項 -> 隱私 -> 編輯 
-> 把 *wolfbbs.net* 和 *furryland.net* 加入 -> 按下重新整理。

----------

